# Order when "deleted" shows are really deleted



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd like to see the order in which "Deleted" shows are actually deleted changed from record date to delete date.


I don't know how many times I've gone and deleted something old (while newer things were already in the "deleted" folder), only to realize a second later that I want it back, just to find that the one I just deleted got permanentally deleted already, while the newer stuff (but had been deleted longer) still was sitting there.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

What kind of box do you have? On my Series 3, that's already the case. When I delete something, it shows up at the top of the "recently deleted" folder. I sometimes "recover" and re-delete programs to keep them "safe" longer, LOL, I know that's silly...


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

It's my understanding that the "deleted permanent/record over" order goes by the oldest "recorded" time available. This happens in both the deleted folder and for any shows in the now playing list the same way (this is assuming that your now playing list has items set to Space Available instead of Keep until I delete). This has been the practice since the Series 1s (I had a Sony back in fall of 2000). 

Now - TiVo *did* change the order items were displayed in the deleted folder in version 8.3 i believe. (might have been .2 or .1). Previously they were ordered by recorded date/time and not the current order of deletion. In this case if you just deleted a show that's 2 weeks old the next oldest item is say from 1 week ago, the 2 week old show will go to the VERY bottom of the list of deleted shows and thus will be the first show to be permanently deleted/recorded over.

Does that take care of explaining it all?


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

Right, it does appear to delete permanentally from the "deleted" folder in the order that the show was originally recorded, rather than the order it was deleted.


And that's what has burned me in the past - I go to delete an older show (with the knowledge that I already have a number of shows in the "deleted" folder. A second later, I realize I want that show back, only to find that it was already perma-deleted since it was older than any of the other shows already in the "deleted" folder, and now I'm stuck unable to undo my mistaken delete.


If instead it deleted the first one sent to the "deleted" folder first, then if I made the same mistake, I'd likely have time (while other "deleted" items were overwritten) to undo my mistake.


Heck, I could see that even set up as an option - 1 to delete from "delete" folder in record order (default) or 2 to delete from "delete" folder in delete order.


----------

